# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  proteger les donnes d'un compte

## isoman

Bonjour a tous,
est ce que c'est possible de rendre les donnes d'un compte compltement invisible aux utilisateurs des autres comptes ?
J'ai essay avec le compte invit pour voir et a ma grande surprise je peux accder au bureau de mon compte principal  ::aie:: .
Merci d'avance

----------


## smyley

Tu peut "vrouiller" certains dossiers en modifiant les droits d'accs dessus. En faisant un click droit dessus, dans proprits puis dans l'onglet "Scurit" tu peut modifier ceux-cis et en restreindre l'accs.

----------


## Senji

salut,

Une autre lecture des fichiers utilisateurs ncessite des droits administrateur, tant que votre compte a un mot de passe scuris qui vous seul savez, il ne sera pas possible de lire votre dossier sur votre profil.

bye :;):

----------


## shawn12

Il faut que le systme de fichiers soit NTFS.

----------

